# AR RSV Pumps beware



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

while I am a huge fan of the AR pump they have a model RSV pump out there that is a POS. beware of it they breakdown regularly. other than that the AR pumps that are RK,RKV,XM,XMV are really solid and would be my first recommendation even before General or Giant


----------

